# Cosmica Sidera



## MeasureFly (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a passion towards two things, Astronomy and Music. I have been planning on combining the two by writing music about celestial objects, however unfortunately Holst beat me to it . Now, my plan has been to write a Suite based on the Galilean moons of Jupiter (Io, Europa, Ganymede and Callisto) and naming it after what Galileo originally named his discovery: Cosmica Sidera. Would this be considered ripping off, an homage or completely irrelevant to Holst's "The Planets"?

What do you think?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

If the music's different, you can call your oeuvre Symphonie Fantastique for all I care


----------



## MeasureFly (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, there is going to be some inevitable Holst influence. But aside that it's all original.


----------



## MeasureFly (Apr 26, 2009)

Also, Holst based his suite on Astrological significance, I base my suite on Astronomical significance.

Io, the Fire Moon

Europa, the Ice Moon

Ganymede, the Giant

Callisto, the Elder


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I see all these composers throughout history writing pieces called "Symphony No. 1" and they almost all have the same four movement titles. Now that's ripping off!

Anyway, one can never have enough planets to enjoy.

[Edit: If you are not fightened by synthesizers, Wendy Carlos wrote a fantastic suite about the various moons in our solar system, _Digital Moonscapes_. I enjoy it quite a bit. ]


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't see why you can't write your suite. Many pieces have been written on similar subjects. And other composers have been influenced by someone else.

If this is what you want to do, then I say go for it and enjoy yourself.


Margaret


----------

